# Who knows where Jerry (Cabinetmaster) is?



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I noticed that he has not been here (posting) since 11 days ago. Is he OK? I hope he is. 
Who has info please feel free to let us in the know.
Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's how you find out.

http://lumberjocks.com/messages/new/cabinetmaster


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

woodworm, just called Jerry and all is well, hes just been busy with others and kind of got distracted. He'll be back on line tonight or tomorrow. ralph


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Ralph, thank you for the info.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm back woodworm…...................... Did not know I would be missed so much…..................LOL


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hes in the reply before mine


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha ha ha…Jerry, You're among the earliest to welcome new Jocks, so your absence is noticeable.
Glad you're allright, and you're back.


----------

